

Why don't Emacs and Java get along? - cujo

I realize that may be a bit baiting, but I think it&#x27;s generally true.  Java dev in Emacs just isn&#x27;t ideal.  JDEE is stagnant and eclim works but isn&#x27;t exactly top-shelf.<p>So my question is, why don&#x27;t they mesh?  Is there a technical reason that Java dev just can&#x27;t be as smooth in emacs as IDEA&#x2F;Eclipse&#x2F;Netbeans?
======
swah
Eclipse is an IDE and has a couple full Java compilers inside. Emacs is a text
editor and mostly uses regexes for highlighting text, and unix tools for
generating tags to navigate the code.

There isn't enough people using Emacs for Java - it will probably never
achieve the level of quality of well funded projects.

